# Bloating and pain after Egg Retrieval



## melchicago

Hi All!
It's been a while since my last post. Most recently we have gone through our first round of IVF, and my ER was this past Tuesday. They got 37 eggs and the next day I was sore and somewhat bloated but the pain and bloating progressed over the last two days and is still continuing today (hard to walk, stand up straight, etc). I have been drinking a lot of water and taking tylenol. Unfortunately I cannot drink any more gatorade bc I over did it while I was on the fertility meds. Our transfer was cancelled yesterday because they could not determine which of our embryo's would be best to transfer. Instead they rescheduled us for transfer tomorrow when they can see which looks best at the blastocyte stage. Its a good thing, but I am worried about the pain and bloating that has been persisting these past 3 days. Has anyone else experienced this? How long did it take to subside? I have been in close contact with my MD and the IVF RNs, and sofar have had no weight gain or other OHSS symptoms. I am worried this will effect the transfer tomorrow, as in if I am still this bloated & irritated, that it will be a hostile home for the blastocyte. Any experience with this would be helpful! 

Best of Luck to everyone! And thank you for any advice, tips and encouragement! 


31 yo F, married
30 yo Husband, 4% morph on SA
PCOS dx 4/2012
2 rounds of clomid- bad SEs and no follies :nope:
1 round menopur injection- overstim'd and IUI cancelled- was told I was a good candidate for IVF.
1 round IVF (lupron + menopur + follistim), 37 eggs at ER, 16 mature of the 37, 12 fertilized :!:
Now with pain pain pain and lots of bloating :growlmad:
Plan for Blastocyte SET tomorrow 8/12!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi Mel - I had ER on Wednesday and they got 26 eggs, 21 fertilized. I've also been so sore it's been tough standing up straight and walking! I even had some shoulder pain and shooting pains up my chest/sides (but not really today). When I talked to the nurse yesterday she then spoke to my dr who told me to come to the ER to be evaluated. Anyway I was in the ER for five hours last night and they did a chest X-ray, ct scan, EKG and ultrasound. They also did bloodwork. What did they find? Just some fluid in my belly and higher up on my sides. My ovaries were not twisting (one of the risks of ivf) and they had good blood flow. The fluid was also not uncommon bc of the surgery. While I was there someone in the repro endo practice was there to reassure me that everything I'm experiencing is normal! I guess I just didn't anticipate that recovery would take so long. I also had refused narcotics after my surgery and wasn't taking Tylenol much. Today one of the dr's from the fertility group called me to check on me and reassure me I'm ok. He did say that bc I had so many eggs there is a risk of ohss, but that I don't have it right now and to just make sure I stay hydrated. They said the real signs of a problem are lower urine output, nausea and vomitting, and a stomach so distended that it feels like a"drum". Also weight gain. Do you have any of these symptoms?

I was going to do a transfer today but turns out my embryos are doing so well that I'll be doing a 5 day on Monday. Hang in there! I really don't think the transfer will be compromised! Your uterus is probably completely unaffected by the surgery.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i had 2 eggs transfered last tuesday. I only had 2 eggs.
after my retrievel the thursday before i was very bloated and swollen and had quite a lot of cramping too. it lasted for about 4days then died down a bit. a lot of people i have spoke too have been like this and might have possibly got symptoms of OHSS but didnt tell there hospital as they wouldnt put the eggs back. you still fall pregnant even if you do get OHSS so its up to you if you feel comfortable enough to have them back and the symptoms would get better after awhile x


----------



## melchicago

notoptimistic,
Thanks for your reply, Its reassuring to know someone else is going through the same thing and feeling similarly. I have not had any other OHSS symptoms; no N/V shortness of breath or oliguria, just extreme bloating and abdominal pain... however, this morning I am feeling a little better so I will keep hoping it will improve every day. 
We are moments away from leaving for our Day 5 transfer, you are going tomorrow- right? We should keep in contact over the 2ww period!! It would be nice to have a buddy for that! Best of luck to you, and thanks again!!


----------



## C&J

Im 3 days past my egg retrival (29 eggs) and Im bloated and have such a tender stomach. Other than that I feel fine though, Im drinking and weeing loads. I have spent the majority of today laid up on the sofa and I have to say I think the rest is helping. Just hoping it doesnt affect transfer taking place.


----------



## notoptimistic

Mel - yes, my transfer is tomorrow. I'm pretty sure it will be a single embryo transfer. How did your transfer go? Would love to stay in contact!


----------



## melchicago

Notoptimistic, 
Transfer went well, a lot easier than I thought. Didn't really feel a thing. I also did single embryo transfer... Fingers crossed! Hopefully your transfer also goes smoothly! Keep in touch with how everything goes. :)
C&J,
Hang in there! Do you have a transfer scheduled too? Best of luck!


----------



## C&J

melchicago said:


> Notoptimistic,
> Transfer went well, a lot easier than I thought. Didn't really feel a thing. I also did single embryo transfer... Fingers crossed! Hopefully your transfer also goes smoothly! Keep in touch with how everything goes. :)
> C&J,
> Hang in there! Do you have a transfer scheduled too? Best of luck!

Yep transfer is booked for tomorrow at 1pm, still so bloated and tender so another full day on the sofa for me. Its really worrying me that my clinic might cancel transfer, I take it your clinic werent concerned at all about doing the transfer. Did they scan you before hand to check your ovaries etc...?


----------



## melchicago

Hi C&J,
They did check me before the transfer to make sure everything was in order. My husband and I both asked him if feeling this way way "normal" and he reassured us that it was especially with the high number of eggs retrieved. He did a quick ultrasound before the actual transfer to make sure. The good news is today I have felt the best I have since the retrieval! I actually started feeling better right after the transfer which I can only hope is a good thing :) good luck today, you will do great. Keep me updated on how it goes and during the 2ww! X


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. Finally I'm feeling so much better! I had my 5 day transfer yesterday and it went well. Today I got the call that they froze 13 day 5's. I could not believe it. It's good news because I don't think I could handle another ER!


----------



## Mommyagain

I was just wondering how you ladies were feeling? Getting ready to start my first IVF cycle...


----------



## notoptimistic

Mommy - I'm doing ok. I'm only 3 days past my 5 day transfer and I don't have any real symptoms yet of anything except I look very bloated - I look like I am a couple months pregnant. Good luck with the IVF cycle! What protocol are you doing?


----------



## melchicago

Hi ladies!!
I just wanted to pass along the news from my first beta hcg...it is positive (139)!!!!!
I have another test on Wednesday to make sure it's doubling as it should. I'm so nervous and hope everything continues to go well. Keep me posted on your 2ww.. You should both be testing soon I think?!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi Mel - I don't go in for the blood test until Friday. I've been getting some mild af-like cramping. Not holding out much hope. :(


----------



## melchicago

Not optimistic,
Please keep your hope up! I know it can be hard, as I too was convinced I was going to have a BFN. I was also having (and am still having) some cramping. I was told it was the uterus getting used to the extra blood and could also be implantation cramps. Keep your head up!! Sending baby dust your way! 

Mommyagain,
Best of luck with your IVF cycle!


----------



## Mommyagain

notoptimistic said:


> Mommy - I'm doing ok. I'm only 3 days past my 5 day transfer and I don't have any real symptoms yet of anything except I look very bloated - I look like I am a couple months pregnant. Good luck with the IVF cycle! What protocol are you doing?

Hope your bloating is better. Im doing the antognist/short protocol...no lupron. I take my last b/c saturday then start folistim on 8/31 if my u/s and b/w look ok on 8/30. I am excited and scared. We can only afford one fresh ivf cycle so this is it.


----------



## notoptimistic

Just to update you, my blastocyst single embryo transfer failed. :( I will be moving on to a frozen transfer. I'm hoping to have two transferred this time but it will depend on whether my doctor will agree to that because they push for single embryo transfers for people under 35 and I am 33.


----------



## melchicago

Not optimistic, I am also under 35 and they actually told me they recommend 2 to transfer and I had to fight for only one. They should be able to do 2 for you! Do you have your next transfer scheduled? Good luck!


----------



## star7474

Notoptomistic are you in the uk?
The clinic I go to said you only could have 1 transfer if your under 35 and it's your first treatment, but if it's your second attempt they'll put two back in


----------



## notoptimistic

Nope, I am in the US - Boston to be specific. I met with my doctor Friday and he recommended a frozen embryo cycle as soon as I get my next period and two embryos!


----------



## Hopefu1

Doing my first IVF cycle. I have to say day 2 after egg retrieval has been the worst. I'm reading that I'm not alone with the intense bloating and constipation. Was worried till I read how normal it was, and the colace...it works. Now I'm not as scared about how painful it is. Just trying to stay tough.

Trying to stay positive. I was excited to find out 16 eggs retrieved but now nervous that only 3 fertilized. Doesn't feel like many chances, but glad I still have a shot.


----------

